# Membership Card Drive to Local Chapters



## leehljp

> One suggestion before we go this route: Local and State Chapter Leaders - Openly suggest to the people of your group to go the link below and vote - if they choose to have a membership card for the $10 :
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/another-membership-card-poll-159616/



I just sent this out as a PM to most of our MS members. Hey guys or chapter leaders, how about sending a PM to your local chapter members asking them to consider signing up for the Membership Card. I just did to the MS members.


----------



## Barnmb7117

leehljp said:


> One suggestion before we go this route: Local and State Chapter Leaders - Openly suggest to the people of your group to go the link below and vote - if they choose to have a membership card for the $10 :
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/another-membership-card-poll-159616/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent this out as a PM to most of our MS members. Hey guys or chapter leaders, how about sending a PM to your local chapter members asking them to consider signing up for the Membership Card. I just did to the MS members.
Click to expand...


The Chicago chapter has a membership card and Rockler gives us 10% off.


----------

